# BBQ in Birmingham AL



## blackhawk19 (Jul 23, 2007)

The Sloss Furnaces "Stokin the Fire" BBQ Festival will be held Aug 24/25th
in Birmingham, $20,000 cash to the winner. Here is the web page
http://www.slossfurnaces.com/media/h...ecfddcbef63068

Here's the address
Location:
            Sloss Furnaces
            Twenty 32nd Street North
            Birmingham, AL 35222, USA 
            Tel (205) 324-1911


----------

